# Fred bear



## MGS5757 (Mar 7, 2019)

I don't know, Fred whacked lots of other critters with a bow too, including an Alaskan Kodiak


----------



## f_thomas (Oct 12, 2006)

I wrote him a letter asking where I could find instruction on how to shoot a Bear Kodiak Recurve. He graciously responded and went on to write more and provide me recommendations and articles on how to learn to shoot instinctively. This was long before the days of the internet. What a great man! The father of mass produced archery equipment.


----------



## Wedi (Jun 6, 2019)

I killed a deer my very first time hunting with about 20 minutes of practice on gun safety. It's not particularly difficult to aim a modern rifle (was a WWII era one). None of the other stuff mentioned is required.


----------



## Weskers (Jun 17, 2019)

Hey, I've shot a deer before when it was facing the same direction but for some reason i hit it in the back of its head n drop it right there try it I don't normally take headshot a but if I don't got a clear shot to the heart I shoot it in the head but u have to hit it in the brain area of its head


----------



## Hoytarcher62 (Mar 9, 2012)

one of Freds books actually had a count of all the animals he harvested . to me it was surprising because there were many animals that I thought he would have shot a lot of but only shot a few . I don't recall actual numbers and I don't have the book available right now , But if I recall he shot very few animals such as Elk ,Black Bear , Pronghorn, mule deer and white tail .


----------



## Jakeh2607 (Nov 1, 2017)

Bass Pro in Springfield, MO has a pretty awesome collection of his


----------



## Rrat (Feb 28, 2015)

really nice


----------



## Exogenesis (Oct 12, 2019)

yea I think Bass Pro in general owns his entire collection, with the most in Springfield


----------



## Thestudent (Nov 8, 2018)

Exogenesis said:


> yea I think Bass Pro in general owns his entire collection, with the most in Springfield


Bass pro bought the Fred bear museum and all of its contents, a few of his things are on display there in the archery hall of fame.* The most impressive was the Brown bear he shot. The thing was huge!


----------



## justfishin (Mar 2, 2020)

Awesome dude i'm sure a lot haha


----------



## Mike Neeley (Jan 25, 2003)

I’ve read a few books about him. He is even more of a legend for those of us living in Michigan. If you haven’t checked out his hunting movies they are worth a look.


----------



## T4halo (May 20, 2018)

As a kid in Grayling MI I spent a lot of time at the museum. Those Fred Bear videos motivated a young man to hunt. I sure wish the museum was still there and open.

T4


----------



## dondiego (May 23, 2020)

Fred Bear and Marlin Perkins...brings back memories.


----------



## bequick531 (May 27, 2020)

Contributed so much to the sport of archery!


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I shopped at Glenn St. Charles archery shop and Glenn was a hunting companion of Fred Bear as well as the man that started the Pop and Young club. I believe it was the 1985 NFAA Nationals that was dedicated to Fred Bear and he attended as the honored guest. I met and talk to Fred for about an hour as Glenn's guest as he was there.It was a very educational meeting. It was also one of my greatest memory. He talked about several of his kills and I bought his book that he signed. I would have had him sign my bow too but it was a Martin.


----------



## GA_FL (May 19, 2020)

quite a few


----------



## MarkSirko (Jul 18, 2020)

Certainly the grandfather of archery


----------



## CBald1 (Dec 25, 2020)

MarkSirko said:


> Certainly the grandfather of archery





Mike Neeley said:


> I’ve read a few books about him. He is even more of a legend for those of us living in Michigan. If you haven’t checked out his hunting movies they are worth a look.


you should also read Bows on the little delta by Glenn St. Charles.


----------

